# Gesshin Jinzo Aoto as finishing stone for honesuki?



## perneto (Jun 21, 2015)

Does this seem like a good idea? I currently use my JNS 6k as my finishing stone for most of my knives, Carbonext honesuki included, but I'd like to finish it at a lower grit for extra bite. I already have a Gesshin Jinzo Aoto, so I'm wondering if I could use it as a ~3k finishing stone.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 21, 2015)

Why not? Give it a try and see if you like it.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 21, 2015)

we have an actual 3k stone that i like a bit better for this, but there's no reason why you couldnt use it for what you want.


----------

